# How to sync your iTunes music to an Android phone easily.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just a tip for those who love iTunes music but don't like using an iPod or iPhone and prefer Android. here is a lovely program to do an easy sync for all that.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrtstudio.iSyncr&hl=en

and

http://www.jrtstudio.com/iSyncr-iTunes-for-Android

The free version works rather well but the paid version allows for unlimited track syncing. It makes your Android device like an iPod without any worries.

Hope this helps all you folks!


----------

